# Budgie face - scaly face or?



## iiibudgie (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi everyone!
I've had my budgie for 7/8 months now, and he acts completely normal. He loves playing with all of us, and he recently started talking! But i've noticed recently that around his cere, it looks a bit.... weird. I dont know how to describe it, but if i could i would say it looks like he's loosing feathers?
At first i thought it was scaly face but again, not completely sure. Every picture of scaly face online is in the advanced stages, so not much help. I am planning on taking him to the vet when i can, but I just have really bad anxiety and i'm really worried. I saw a post on here and what she said sounded similar, they just said it was a serious molt. I included a few pictures - does anyone have an idea of what it is? Scaly face? vitamin deficiency? molting? thanks all!


----------



## Nadley (Dec 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! The cere in the pictures looks normal to me, but I really don't know much about scaly face so it would be better for someone more experienced to weigh in.

Your budgie's coloring is so pretty and he sounds like he is super fun to be around. What is his name?


----------



## iiibudgie (Dec 18, 2015)

so he just took a little bath and it got like this. Could it be a serious molt or is this normal? he's loves baths and i've never seen his face like this, but maybe i didnt pay attention? Sorry guys, i'm just really nervous


----------



## iiibudgie (Dec 18, 2015)

Oh hii! His name is baby since we all just call him our little baby haha


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and :welcome: to the forums!

There is nothing for you to be worried about--he doesn't have scaly mites and his cere and feathers look totally normal. :thumbsup:

From his post-bath pictures, it appears he is starting a moult. Moults can make him itchy and crabby, so he'll need a little extra TLC during this time. Hardboiled eggs chopped up, flax seeds, and a shallow dish to bathe in can help to alleviate some of his symptoms.

Baby is a sweetheart and it looks like he's very friendly and quite a charmer, too. 

Feel free to share stories and pictures of him whenever you'd like! 

There are lots of informative articles and posts on the forum that make great reading material  If you have any questions afterwards, please feel free to ask as we'd love to help  

It's great to have you and Baby with us--I'm looking forward to seeing you both around! :wave:


----------



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

Baby is a handsome little guy!  Don't feel bad about being anxious....I'm the same way with my new budgie Baxter....I had myself freaked out last night because a little area of his cere flaked.....I was thinking it was scaly face and started doing a lot of searching on here and found it was nothing! This morning the flaking is gone, he must have rubbed it off during the night and his cere once again looks nice and smooth.... I actually lost sleep over this even though my research told me there was nothing to worry about!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to talk budgies. Your baby is a handsome little fellow and looks very healthy to me. I agree with Starling, some molting starting....


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi... I love your little "baby"! He has so much expression in his eyes... and he doesn't appear to be camera shy! Thanks for sharing his pics... they made me smile.
Oh, and welcome to TB.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Oh, poor little guy looks so uncomfortable with his molt. He looks like my Buddy a little bit ago,



They get very crabby and uncomfortable, and sleepy. I have seen pictures of scaly face mites, and your budgie doesn't look like that.

Welcome to the forums! can't wait to see more of you and Baby!
*


----------



## iiibudgie (Dec 18, 2015)

aw thanks everyone!! you made me feel much better and welcome  thank you so much!!!


----------

